# [pfsense] What 802.11n wireless cards work on FreeBSd 7.2?



## belikeyeshua (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm running pfsense 1.2.3. Now I know that pfsense is not freebsd 7.2.... but it is based on freeBSD. I asked this question on the pfsense forum and they said that I should look it up online and see if it is supported in freeBSD 7.2. 

Right now, I have a TP-Link 802.11n card and it works in 802.11g mode on pfsense 1.2.3 but its not working that well. Every now and then it drops the signal, and the signal strength varies. Its a atheros card so I would think it would just work... but it doesn't.

Plus, I keep getting this 
	
	



```
:kernel: ath0: stuck beacon; resetting (bmiss count 4)
```

Anyhow, I would like to get a working extended range 300MB/sec card... if not for pfsense 1.2.3, then for pfsense 2.0 (which is based on freeBSd 8.0).


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 27, 2009)

http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/mid.cgi?815CD398-B92D-4D2E-B46E-5431C1283D03


----------



## mililani (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm not sure if that thread is referencing FreeBSD 7, but has 802.11N support been incorporated into FreeBSD 8?


----------



## aragon (Mar 8, 2011)

Negative.


----------



## mililani (Mar 9, 2011)

Much thanks for the response.


----------

